# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  Deepin Prayag nouveau "Co-Community Manager" pour developpez.com

## Lana.Bauer

Salut 

En tant que co-Community Manager sur Developpez.com, Deepin Prayag a pour responsabilit, en collaboration avec moi : Lana Bauer  ::):  d'animer l'ensemble de la communaut Developpez.com. Entre autres :
animation des rubriques, partenariats et RH pour les rubriques sans responsables actifs, utilisez l'e-mail de la rubrique (voir bas de page rubrique) ou l'e-mail Rdac Chef ;RH en gnral, quoi que pour la RH commencez par vous adresser aux  responsables de rubriques sur les rubriques actives, ou aux responsables modration pour l'quipe des modrateurs. Utilisez l'e-mail de la rubrique (voir bas de page rubrique) ou l'e-mail DRH ;soutien aux responsables de rubriques, formation des nouveaux responsables de rubrique, et soutien et formation des rdacteurs sur les rubriques sans resps.
Si vous avez des projets ou des propositions de contribution, mais aucun responsable de rubrique qui ne vous aide de faon ractive, ou des problmes non rsolus, n'hsitez pas  vous adresser  lui via l'e-mail Rdac Chef.

Merci  tous pour vos propositions de participations .

----------

